# HELP =(



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

This has been going on for a year now. It seems that I am constipated and I never quite have normal "urges" to go. For example, if I am at school or out somewhere for the whole day, I will NEVER go. If I was at home on that same day SQUATTING at my my computer, I would have a very slight feeling of my stool coming down between the hours in the morning of 8-11 and go. It's REALLY strange. For this reason I have been missing a lot of school and being afraid to go out and get up early because I won't be able to go to the bathroom. However when I do go, it's always SO fast, it's like mediumly sized. Varies somedays and colour varies too. Aren't I supposed to be pooping more than this??? Like, normal people should have about 3 or 4 of medium sized stool shouldn't they? Also, is THIS what causes all the gas in my stomach? The gas only starts in my upper left and I feel pressure sort of, like something is there (my stomach area). However, sometimes this gas comes and goes but when I have a particularly large BM (rarely to never and only with cramps does this happen), I feel better but then it comes back like 2 hours later after eating. This is so frustrating because I don't know WHAT causes my feeling of fullness after eating, and gas just seems to always be there. Could I be so clogged up? This has been happening for over a year now and the doctors seem to have no answers and refuse to give me any further tests than an ultrasound and an x-ray. I can't miss anymore school next year, I missed.. get this, more than a MONTH of school because of this. I really need some answers and nobody believes I am really in pain. I AM! I want to die, I feel like I can't even enjoy life because I'm constantly focused on when I can be able to go to the bathroom. Don't say I'm obsessed because obviously I know I am and who wouldn't be? Stop being so mean to me, I am sick and tired of people NOT taking me seriously because I am 13 (woops guess I shouldn't have said that huh ::rolls eyes:







just please offer a little HELPFUL advice or NONE AT ALL!!! I'm sorry if I seem like a ###### but you guys do not know how much this is eating me up inside (no pun intended)!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can not chill with friends, can't go to school, can't do anything but curl up on the computer WHAT KIND OF LIFE IS THAT?


----------



## Celtic Tiger (Jun 17, 2003)

If you really feel like you want to die and life is not worth living then you need to get help and as soon as you can. Don't give up you will have a good life you just have to believe that and start helping yourself. Get the help you need and talk to someone - only u can do it.


----------



## kaitMR (Jun 25, 2003)

yeah Celtic is right. Ive had IBS for 5 years now and im 14. i can do anything or go anywhere and i know EXACTLY how you feel. my mom thinks its all in my head but its not! just try as hard as you can to have a social life, go to the doctor, try different medicines and vitamins like calcium and if your feeling sick try some peppermint. I hope i helped (prolly didnt but i tried)lol


----------



## kaitMR (Jun 25, 2003)

oops







! i meant to say i CAN"T do anything or go anywhere







sorry!


----------



## TSMarine (Jun 21, 2003)

Hello, You know what. I went through the same thing. Just last year "My 8th grade year" was the worst with IBS. "I have had for 3 years" I missed so much school, Got into so much trouble... and u wanna know why? because i let IBS rule over my life, it control'd me. But now this summer, i have gotten much better with the IBS, even if it ment taking pills every morning through 8th grade. IBS for me is a chronic problem, runs in the family. My family has helped me out telling me ways to help. Think positive, dont let no 1 mess with your mind, dont let no 1 thing that its all up in your head. Cause if you have IBS... ITS SERIOUSIll keep an eye on this post, if u got any questions, just post em here and ill help you out. Well, im sorry to here about the problems. 1 more thingThe stomach/gas pain that may be acurring has partially to do with your diet, stay off of greasy foods, AWAY FROM TACHO BELL!. Easy stuff, Rice, Breads, Grains, and also salads, It is better if you... Have the craps without the cramps, or Runny stool. Well, like i said, posrt questions, ill help answer.


----------



## cshaw (May 24, 2003)

Hi, I understand how u feel, i'm 16, but i've had ibs since i was 11 though have only been diagnosed since christmas. I get constipation a lot and i feel like i want to die sometimes because ibs seems 2 ruin my life, but i guess u have 2 just try 2 be positive. I know it's hard. I hate the way it interferes with my social life. It's hard 2 be yourself when your full of gas - so i know how frustrated u feel & i 2 feel ibs does eat me up inside as it really can undermine your self esteem. I wish i could help u more - i'm trying 2 find effective ways 2 deal with my problem currently. I'm on antispasmodics, but i'm thinking of trying something new. If you want 2 talk 2 me please e-mail me - crazycarla14###hotmail.com i have msn messenger too. Hope this helps or at leasts comforts u in the thought that u are not alone, luv Carla xxx


----------

